# 120 Hz LED - Vsync ???



## johny (4. Januar 2011)

Hi,

mich würde es gern interessieren, wie ein 120 Hz LED monitor sich mit Vsync verhält.

Bei 60 Hz sind es 60 FPS ... bei 120 Hz wären dann ja mit Vsync 120 FPS möglich/müsste so sein. Was ist aber wenn die GraKa(s) nur 100 FPS schaffen??? Limitiert dann Vsync auf 60 FPS???


----------



## Spiff (4. Januar 2011)

Lies mal da 120Hz TFT und vsync Games? - ForumBase die diskutierne auch grad darüber.


----------



## ReaCT (4. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-120hz-macht-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html -> Müsste helfen.
Soweit ich gelesen/verstanden hab ändert sich also nur Ausgaberate des Monitors. Ist aber auch schon etwas her.


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab einen Monitor mit 75Hz und bei aktivieren Vsync werden die FPS trotzdem auf 60 gedrosselt.
Was im Endeffekt mir auch egal ist, denn 60 FPS sind ja absolut flüssig!


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. Januar 2011)

Soviel ich weiß, kriegst du trotz aktiviertem Vsync immer soviel Frames raus, wie letztenendes deine Grafikkarte hergibt. Die vertikale Syncronisation versucht lediglich, die FPS konstant zu halten...ist die Grafikkarte zu schwach, ruckelt das Spiel sowieso und die Frames bleiben trotzdem unter der 120/60 Hz-Marke.
Der hässliche Tearing-Effekt wird durch das Aktivieren von Vsync aber vermindert/beseitigt.


----------



## Wenzman (4. Januar 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Der hässliche Tearing-Effekt wird durch das Aktivieren von Vsync aber vermindert/beseitigt.


Bei mir entstehen bei ausgeschaltetem Vsync ab und zu transparente Streifen, welche für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde beim umdrehen auftauchen, ist das Tearing ?


tp: Würde mich auch interessieren !


----------



## johny (5. Januar 2011)

Mich interessiert jetzt aber, wie sich die FPS Rate bei 120Hz mit eingeschaltetem Vsync verhält, wenn die GraKa nur 90-100FPS zur Verfügung stellt / schafft!?


----------



## ReaCT (6. Januar 2011)

johny schrieb:


> Mich interessiert jetzt aber, wie sich die FPS Rate bei 120Hz mit eingeschaltetem Vsync verhält, wenn die GraKa nur 90-100FPS zur Verfügung stellt / schafft!?



Du bekommst genau 60 Fps, die von deinem Moni 120 mal pro Sekunde rausgeschmissen werden


----------



## oneofone (9. Januar 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Du bekommst genau 60 Fps, die von deinem Moni 120 mal pro Sekunde rausgeschmissen werden


Seit es den Triple-Buffer gibt gilt diese Regel nicht mehr: 
Dreifachpufferung ? Wikipedia
Ich meine in einem PCGH-Heft gabs es mehr Infos dazu.


----------

